# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Cháo cá - Một thức quà Kinh Bắc - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Quán Cháo cá tươi Bắc Ninh**
> *_
> Địa chỉ: 84 Chùa Láng, đối diện Đại học Ngoại Thương_
> 
> _>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán cháo cá tươi Bắc Ninh_




Mỗi vùng miền dọc Tổ quốc đều là một miền đất hứa, nơi ẩn chứa biết bao điều thú vị đối với những người ưa khám phá. Qua mỗi vùng đất, có ai không tò mò với những danh lam thắng cảnh, với những làng nghề, đặc biệt với những món ăn. Bắc Ninh vốn vẫn nổi tiếng nhờ dân ca quan họ, những ngôi chùa cổ kính, dòng sông Kinh Thầy và trong đó cũng có một thức quà hấp dẫn - *Cháo cá tươi*.



 

Không cần mất công lặn lội tới đúng vùng Kinh Bắc, chỉ ở ngay Hà Nội bạn cũng sẽ dễ dàng có thể thưởng thức thức quà đặc sản Kinh Bắc ấy. *Cháo cá tươi Bắc Ninh* chỉ là một quán hàng vỉa hè nằm đối diện Đại học Ngoại Thương, nhưng đã hơn 40 năm nay, nó luôn là điểm dừng chân sau mỗi giờ tan tầm của biết bao người dân Hà Nội sành ăn.




 






Có lẽ đây là một trong những quán hàng cháo cá gia truyền hiếm hoi của đất Hà thành. Một góc đường, cùng những chiếc bàn ghế nhỏ và mấy nồi cháo, nước dùng... quán ăn thường phục vụ bún cá, bánh đa, trứng vịt lộn, nhưng đặc biệt hơn cả vẫn là cháo cá.




* 
Cháo cá 20k/bát
*
_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 8/9/2012_


 Cháo cá ở đây mang hương vị và hơi thở rõ nét của vùng đất Kinh Bắc: những hạt gạo dẻo thơm, cá trắm được chọn một cách cẩn thận để có những miếng thịt cá to ngon nhất, không nát, không bở. Thêm chút lá tía tô, thì là, hạt tiêu, tất cả tạo nên một vị thơm béo ngậy rất đặc trưng. 

_Nếu không có thời gian ra ngoài, bạn cũng có thể đặt hàng để thưởng thức một bát cháo cá nóng hổi tại gia!
SĐT liên hệ: 01275 71 1995
_



> *Quán Cháo cá tươi Bắc Ninh*
> 
> Địa chỉ: 84 Chùa Láng, đối diện Đại học Ngoại Thương
> 
> _>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cháo cá tươi Bắc Ninh_




Nguồn: didau.org


Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội* - *quan an vat o Ha Noi*

----------


## rose

đã có hơn 40 năm rồi cơ à, chắc là ngon đây

----------


## lunas2

quán này có lâu gớm nhỉ... 40 năm thì từ đời ông bà để lại cơ ak... nhưng mà mêk k thick ăn cháo cá

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Cháo cá  :cuoi1: 
Ăn ko biết cóa tanh ko nhỉ

----------


## lovetravel

mới được ăn cháo cá mẹ nấu, ko pít ở đây ngon như mẹ nấu ko nhỉ?  :Smile:

----------


## littlelove

ko pít ăn có dính xương ko nhỉ?  :cuoi1:

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Chà nhìn cóa vẻ vừa khẩu vị đây

----------


## wildrose

cũng gần chỗ mình nhỉ hôm nào qua ăn thử

----------


## khanhszin

hôm nào qua ăn thử

----------


## littlegirl

trông ngon đây phải thử xem thế nào

----------


## Mituot

Kết mấy quán cháo cá vỉa hè lắm

----------


## khanhszin

mùa đông này mà được ăn món này thích nhất còn gì

----------


## pigcute

Lâu năm chắc là có bí kíp gia truyền đây

----------


## dulichviet89

ôi nhìn ngon quá

----------

